# Grilled chicken and bacon roll ups



## Ol-blue (Oct 19, 2008)

The dressing makes these chicken tenders moist. Plan these on your next camping trip, they are simple but look like you have spent a long time preparing.
Enjoy! Debbie 

GRILLED CHICKEN AND BACON ROLL UPS 







CHICKEN TENDERS; Boneless, Skinless.*
BACON; Sliced.*
ZESTY ITALIAN SALAD DRESSING
BARBECUE SAUCE; Your Favorite.
_____

Roll each chicken tender up and wrap each tender with a bacon slice and secure with toothpick.
Place rolled chicken tenders into a shallow dish.
Pour salad dressing over chicken.
Cover and place in refrigerator for 2 to 4 hours, turning tenders over occasionally.
Remove chicken rolls from marinade and discard marinade.
Place tenders on hot grill.
Leaving heat up high, brown the bacon.
Reduce heat and continue cooking until chicken is done.
About 5 minutes before chicken is done, baste with barbecue sauce on all sides.
Before serving remove toothpicks.

*I use 1/2 a slice of bacon per tender, depending on size of tenders.
*Can cut up boneless chicken breast into strips.
Pound breasts thinner if needed.
_____


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 19, 2008)

i make something similar but i melt cheese on it
at the very end .. looks very good ..


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 19, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> i make something similar but i melt cheese on it
> at the very end .. looks very good ..


 
Sounds good.... Do you still use the BBQ sauce and what type of cheese?


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 19, 2008)

usually use pepper jack it melts quick and i like
the spice against sweet bbq sauce .. 
and yes i use the bbq sauce ..


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 19, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> usually use pepper jack it melts quick and i like
> the spice against sweet bbq sauce ..
> and yes i use the bbq sauce ..


 
Pepper Jack would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow! Looks pretty darn tasty!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

That just might make me go out in the cold (haha, 50.... ain't nothin' yet!) and fire up the grill today!


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 20, 2008)

Hope you enjoy! Debbie


----------



## letscook (Oct 20, 2008)

I make this only lil different- I pound the chicken breast out to equal thickness, marinate the chix in the it dressing then cook it basting with bq sauce and serve it up on a kasier roll with honey mustard dressing, sliced avacados, tomatoes, bacon, lettuce and some red onion. Delious.  going to try it your way ol-blue looks great.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds wonderful letscook. I will be trying it this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## AliceNashville (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks and sounds pretty good!


----------

